# Solved: EXCEPTION_STACK_OVERFLOW (0xc00000fd)



## honeyb (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi techguys and gals - happy 4th. My inlaws are running Windows XP. When they try to get to one of their favorite library websites, they get kicked out with the error message below. Do they need to update something? Thanks in advance - 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

An unexpected exception has been detected in native code outside the VM.
Unexpected Signal : EXCEPTION_STACK_OVERFLOW (0xc00000fd) occurred at PC=0x7C90E8EE
Function=strchr+0xE1
Library=C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll

Current Java thread:

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x0049C000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
0x7C900000 - 0x7C9B2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntdll.dll
0x7C800000 - 0x7C8F6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\kernel32.dll
0x77DD0000 - 0x77E6B000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll
0x77E70000 - 0x77F02000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll
0x77FE0000 - 0x77FF1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll
0x7E410000 - 0x7E4A1000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll
0x77F10000 - 0x77F59000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll
0x77C10000 - 0x77C68000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll
0x77F60000 - 0x77FD6000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll
0x7C9C0000 - 0x7D1D7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
0x774E0000 - 0x7761D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
0x3DFD0000 - 0x3E1B8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iertutil.dll
0x78130000 - 0x78261000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll
0x77120000 - 0x771AB000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEAUT32.dll
0x76390000 - 0x763AD000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x773D0000 - 0x774D3000 C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.5512_x-ww_35d4ce83\comctl32.dll
0x5D090000 - 0x5D12A000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comctl32.dll
0x3E1C0000 - 0x3EC51000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEFRAME.dll
0x763B0000 - 0x763F9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg32.dll
0x451F0000 - 0x451F6000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\xpshims.dll
0x5AD70000 - 0x5ADA8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x74720000 - 0x7476C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSCTF.dll
0x015C0000 - 0x01885000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\xpsp2res.dll
0x77920000 - 0x77A13000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SETUPAPI.dll
0x76FD0000 - 0x7704F000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL
0x77050000 - 0x77115000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\COMRes.dll
0x77C00000 - 0x77C08000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\VERSION.dll
0x439B0000 - 0x439F0000 C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieproxy.dll
0x3D930000 - 0x3DA16000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WININET.dll
0x01BB0000 - 0x01BB9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\Normaliz.dll
0x71AB0000 - 0x71AC7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ws2_32.dll
0x71AA0000 - 0x71AA8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll
0x77B40000 - 0x77B62000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\appHelp.dll
0x75CF0000 - 0x75D81000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MLANG.dll
0x755C0000 - 0x755EE000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msctfime.ime
0x10000000 - 0x1000D000 C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
0x7C340000 - 0x7C396000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCR71.dll
0x21000000 - 0x21027000 C:\Program Files\NetZero\qsacc\X1IEBHO.dll
0x76B40000 - 0x76B6D000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINMM.dll
0x7E720000 - 0x7E7D0000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\SXS.DLL
0x02780000 - 0x027C6000 C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
0x77A80000 - 0x77B15000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll
0x77B20000 - 0x77B32000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSASN1.dll
0x7D1E0000 - 0x7D49C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
0x76C30000 - 0x76C5E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINTRUST.dll
0x76C90000 - 0x76CB8000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\IMAGEHLP.dll
0x769C0000 - 0x76A74000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\USERENV.dll
0x028E0000 - 0x02C87000 C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_F423308312A7B033.dll
0x74C80000 - 0x74CAC000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEACC.dll
0x76080000 - 0x760E5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSVCP60.dll
0x76BF0000 - 0x76BFB000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSAPI.DLL
0x71AD0000 - 0x71AD9000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x76380000 - 0x76385000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSIMG32.dll
0x76EE0000 - 0x76F1C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\RASAPI32.dll
0x76E90000 - 0x76EA2000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rasman.dll
0x5B860000 - 0x5B8B5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll
0x76EB0000 - 0x76EDF000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\TAPI32.dll
0x76E80000 - 0x76E8E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rtutils.dll
0x02DF0000 - 0x02E99000 C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
0x76D60000 - 0x76D79000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iphlpapi.dll
0x68000000 - 0x68036000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x03050000 - 0x032D3000 C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_219B3E1547538286.dll
0x77C70000 - 0x77C94000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msv1_0.dll
0x722B0000 - 0x722B5000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\sensapi.dll
0x71A50000 - 0x71A8F000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
0x662B0000 - 0x66308000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnetcfg.dll
0x71A90000 - 0x71A98000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x3DA20000 - 0x3DFCC000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll
0x03500000 - 0x03529000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msls31.dll
0x72EA0000 - 0x72F0F000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieapfltr.dll
0x76F20000 - 0x76F47000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x71D40000 - 0x71D5B000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\actxprxy.dll
0x040D0000 - 0x040FF000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\iepeers.dll
0x73000000 - 0x73026000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x746F0000 - 0x7471A000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\msimtf.dll
0x1B000000 - 0x1B00C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\ImgUtil.dll
0x1B060000 - 0x1B06E000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\pngfilt.dll
0x6D440000 - 0x6D450000 C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\npjpi142_03.dll
0x5EDD0000 - 0x5EDE7000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\OLEPRO32.DLL
0x6D310000 - 0x6D327000 C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jpiexp32.dll
0x76FB0000 - 0x76FB8000 C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
0x76F60000 - 0x76F8C000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLDAP32.dll
0x6D380000 - 0x6D398000 C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_03\bin\jpishare.dll
0x08000000 - 0x08138000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x043F0000 - 0x043F7000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\hpi.dll
0x04410000 - 0x0441E000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\verify.dll
0x04420000 - 0x04439000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\java.dll
0x04440000 - 0x0444D000 C:\PROGRA~1\Java\J2RE14~1.2_0\bin\zip.dll
0x59A60000 - 0x59B01000 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DBGHELP.dll

Heap at VM Abort:
Heap
def new generation total 576K, used 0K [0x10010000, 0x100b0000, 0x10770000)
eden space 512K, 0% used [0x10010000, 0x10010048, 0x10090000)
from space 64K, 0% used [0x10090000, 0x10090000, 0x100a0000)
to space 64K, 0% used [0x100a0000, 0x100a0000, 0x100b0000)
tenured generation total 1408K, used 0K [0x10770000, 0x108d0000, 0x16010000)
the space 1408K, 0% used [0x10770000, 0x10770000, 0x10770200, 0x108d0000)
compacting perm gen total 4096K, used 265K [0x16010000, 0x16410000, 0x1a010000)
the space 4096K, 6% used [0x16010000, 0x160524e8, 0x16052600, 0x16410000)

Local Time = Sat Jul 04 14:19:25 2009
Elapsed Time = 6
#
# The exception above was detected in native code outside the VM
#
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.4.2_03-b02 mixed mode)
#


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Pretty simple fix for this one. It's an error in their Java, I'm sure their version of Java is quite old. Unistall their Java and update them to the newest version.


----------



## honeyb (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you Lawson!! very quick fix as you said.


----------

